# Demonic possession of dogs



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Since Halloween is coming up, and since there was post on 'Bewitching Hour' I thought I'd ask this question.

Do you believe that humans/animals/dogs can become possessed? Does this belief stem from something you've witnessed? Explain the circumstance. Or does the belief stem from a religious aspect? Or do you believe it is ultimately a somatopsychic phenomenon? 

I'm not well versed on the topic in light of Islam. But I think there is some kind of belief that Jinn can be seen in animal forms...I honestly don't want to look too much into the details of it because it scares me :C

But what do you think?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/500010-bewitching-hour.html


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Human possession is real, has happened, and will always happens. The devil preys upon those whose faith isn't strong. That is all I'm saying about that as I know you don't want this to turn into a religious thread, that's bad. Personally I don't believe animals can be possessed. They are pure to God as he made them and they are without sin. Whether it's Jinn or something else that can take animal form, that isn't possession. That's just a disguise. My opinion.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Interesting Zeeva.

I heard alot if strange things happened on the set of the exorcist.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

While I believe in super natural entities, I do not believe in Devils, Demons, Satan, or Angels.

So no, I don't believe that people an actually be possessed by such. I believe that spirits can be good/bad/anything in between and can be troublesome.

I do believe that people can believe that they can be possessed.

Some of it stems from my own spiritual beliefs, some of it stems from deep conversations and lots of researching.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How would we know if they were possessed? I don't believe in the 'devil. I believe in the energy of souls. So why can't a lost soul possess an animal? Why would they? Do not know. But I dont' know how we would know.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

What thread is the bewitching hour post in? As a witch, that interests me, lol.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ellimaybel said:


> Human possession is real, has happened, and will always happens. The devil preys upon those whose faith isn't strong.


That, I find offensive to all of us who are not so deep into institutionalized religion. Who determines what is "not so strong faith" anyways? You just turned it into a religious thread with this remark.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> What thread is the bewitching hour post in? As a witch, that interests me, lol.


LOL It's about puppy evening zoomie hours.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wolfy dog said:


> That, I find offensive to all of us who are not so deep into institutionalized religion. Who determines what is "not so strong faith" anyways? You just turned it into a religious thread with this remark.


I don't think there is any reason to be offended. You can't answer the question without explaining to some degree your beliefs. To this person, that opinion (belief) is fact.

Her strong faith does not have to be your strong faith.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> LOL It's about puppy evening zoomie hours.



rofl

I don't know why I find it so funny but I just do.

It's now Bezoomie hour....lol


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> That, I find offensive to all of us who are not so deep into institutionalized religion. Who determines what is "not so strong faith" anyways? You just turned it into a religious thread with this remark.


As you point this out, I apologize for sounding offensive. That was just my personal belief as was asked by Zeeva when she asked if your belief stems from a religious aspect. Not trying to sway the thread that way, was simply answering from that aspect. My apologies for offending you. I too have been offended by things on here and I should have thought more carefully as to how to word my reply.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> _How would we know if they were possessed?_ I don't believe in the 'devil. I believe in the energy of souls. So why can't a lost soul possess an animal? Why would they? Do not know. But I dont' know how we would know.


That's a good question...I'll think about it some but my first answer to it would be, that there are dogs who just kind of 'click' into becoming 'dangerous'. If necropsy showed no reason for this behavior, could it be considered a possession? Or something that we missed on the necropsy?

So that bewitching hour thread for example. Is that a form of possession? Where the dog becomes hyperactive at exactly a certain time of day...I'm trying to recall (and I don't want to look it up to clarify because it really does scare me) but there is a certain time of day where in our beliefs Jinn are more active...I think it's during sunset...

Or, for instance (and this kind of makes me uncomfortable to share) but I love my dogs, right. Are they possessed because they've lured me into putting energy into them vs. putting energy into more lucrative or meaningful interactions? Is it their fault that they've kind of lead me astray from my cultural/religious beliefs...?

I know all this is stretching...but that's just my experience/thoughts...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ellimaybel said:


> as you point this out, i apologize for sounding offensive. That was just my personal belief as was asked by zeeva when she asked if your belief stems from a religious aspect. Not trying to sway the thread that way, was simply answering from that aspect. My apologies for offending you. I too have been offended by things on here and i should have thought more carefully as to how to word my reply.


ok


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> That, I find offensive to all of us who are not so deep into institutionalized religion. Who determines what is "not so strong faith" anyways? You just turned it into a religious thread with this remark.


That, I find offensive to all of us who are deep into institutionalized religion. But for the sake of this thread, lets try to just pretend that we are both right and explore the possibilities that Zeeva is presenting to us.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ellimaybel said:


> as you point this out, i apologize for sounding offensive. That was just my personal belief as was asked by zeeva when she asked if your belief stems from a religious aspect. Not trying to sway the thread that way, was simply answering from that aspect. My apologies for offending you. I too have been offended by things on here and i should have thought more carefully as to how to word my reply.


ok


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I posted on the bewitching hour thread - my puppy does this in the evening. We call it Devil Dog time. (We called it that because for most of the rest of the time he was a little angel - he's very good for a puppy, for the most part  - and compared to his angelic, calm self, he turned into a bit of a Tasmanian devil.) It used to happen nearly every night; now that he's 5 months old, it's not as common. 

My husband and I recently went away for 2 weeks and my mom watched the puppy while we were gone. She dropped him off and put him in his crate about 2 hrs before we got home (she had to go out of town herself, so dropped him off before we got home) and when we got home he went nuts, he was so happy! Then he couldn't calm down and we had Devil Dog for most of the night.  

So I think that the Devil Dog hours only happen when he has so much energy or emotion that he has to act like a complete zoomy nut - that's his only outlet. In my opinion, he was always his same old self, just ramped up to the nth degree. His core personality never changed, he never seemed like a different animal. He was just a super ramped up handful of whirlwind energy.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Animal demonic posession occurred in the bible when Jesus transferred legion from a person to a herd of pigs that then drowned themselves in the sea. If yes pigs why not dogs? 

i dont personally buy into that crap but there is mention of that sort of thing in the bible.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My answer is I really don't know. Have had some experiences as a young teenager that make me think there is such a thing as evil spirits and that, perhaps, they can possess one who is open to them, but these beliefs are all very much personal 

I guess if I look at Biblical stories, demons were cast into pigs which drowned themselves but, even as a Christian, I don't take the Bible literally so I don't know whether it is truly a metaphysical sort of thing or a way to explain behaviors we could not explain rationally during a different time in the world - of course you could argue away all of religion that way. 

So there's my two cents.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

GSDolch said:


> rofl
> 
> I don't know why I find it so funny but I just do.
> 
> It's now Bezoomie hour....lol


I like that. Now I have to go find this thread... It sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

jocoyn said:


> Have had some experiences as a young teenager that make me think there is such a thing as evil spirits and that, perhaps, they can possess one who is open to them, but these beliefs are all very much personal.


I feel this way too. And, for whatever reason, I don't think that animals are open to this. Just personal opinion though.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

McWeagle said:


> I feel this way too. And, for whatever reason, I don't think that animals are open to this. Just personal opinion though.


I think it's a choice and animals aren't capable of making that choice. They are who they are, or who we've made them.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Zeeva said:


> Since Halloween is coming up, and since there was post on 'Bewitching Hour' I thought I'd ask this question.
> 
> Do you believe that humans/animals/dogs can become possessed? Does this belief stem from something you've witnessed? Explain the circumstance. Or does the belief stem from a religious aspect? Or do you believe it is ultimately a somatopsychic phenomenon?
> 
> ...


Nope. There are no such things as demons, devils and that nonsense. Since those things don't exist, demonic possession doesn't either.

What people see as demonic possession is most likely mental illness.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, as to both humans and animals. Scripture tells of it in Mark 5:1-20 regarding a person and in Matthew 8 regarding animals (pigs). I've never seen possesion, thank goodness, although sometimes I'd swear my cats were possessed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zeeva said:


> That's a good question...I'll think about it some but my first answer to it would be, that there are dogs who just kind of 'click' into becoming 'dangerous'. If necropsy showed no reason for this behavior, could it be considered a possession? Or something that we missed on the necropsy?


I think there is so much about the brain and genes that we don't know that much of what we think of as "possession" is going to be acute mental illness.

I won't dismiss possession. To many crazy stories to dismiss.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Zeeva,
Why did you get dogs?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Daisy said:


> although sometimes I'd swear my cats were possessed.


:spittingcoffee: I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I believe that all humans are susceptible to the influences of good and evil. I personally do believe that each human has both angels and demons that are attempting to guide us and tempt us. Never-the-less, the good and evil influences come from some where. Which has more power over you depends on which thoughts and desires you choose to dwell on. If you feed the evil thoughts and desires they will consume you so in a way, yes possess you. As for animals, I really don't believe that they are tempted by good and evil but are driven by instinct.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Zeeva,
> Why did you get dogs?


Lol. That's the million dollar question C:

Smokey was a foster fail. Couldn't see a pretty dog go to the pound. Couldn't see his owner at the time sad. Tried half-heatedly to find him a home/return him to his owner...somewhere along the line, realized that I could care for him and train him appropriately (in my mind) and fell in love. Never looked back. And got a second.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

The Bible says that Legion, a group of demons, asked Jesus to send them into pigs, instead of the abyss. And He did so. So yes, on animals.

On humans. I say yes too. I went with a friend and her family to downtown Los Angeles. We rode the subway. Getting off the subway, a homeless woman eyed me and then targeted me. I was the only believer in the group. She walked up to me a screamed a scream that I could not expect to come out of a person. It scared me to the core. This was several years ago, and I still vividly remember this. I thought the woman was possessed.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

robk said:


> I believe that all humans are susceptible to the influences of good and evil. I personally do believe that each human has both angels and demons that are attempting to guide us and tempt us. Never-the-less, the good and evil influences come from some where. Which has more power over you depends on which thoughts and desires you choose to dwell on. If you feed the evil thoughts and desires they will consume you so in a way, yes possess you. As for animals, I really don't believe that they are tempted by good and evil but are driven by instinct.




Would you be happier rehoming them and just focusing on your faith, school and parents 







Ellimaybel said:


> :spittingcoffee: I know exactly what you mean!










Zeeva said:


> Lol. That's the million dollar question C:
> 
> Smokey was a foster fail. Couldn't see a pretty dog go to the pound. Couldn't see his owner at the time sad. Tried half-heatedly to find him a home/return him to his owner...somewhere along the line, realized that I could care for him and train him appropriately (in my mind) and fell in love. Never looked back. And got a second.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh. Man. I just multi quoted a bunch of you and i did not mean too. Sorry the only quote i wanted was Zeevas.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh so we weren't wanted? Ok then!  lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Oh. Man. I just multi quoted a bunch of you and i did not mean too. Sorry the only quote i wanted was Zeevas.


Perhaps you were possessed......


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Perhaps you were possessed......


Lol 
Nahhh just dysfunctional


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

After reading _Rabid: A Cultural History_, I think there's a pretty compelling case that what centuries ago might have been deemed "possession" was actually rabies infection -- in animals and quite possibly in people too! 

The final throes of rabies in people include: priapism, painful terror of water (hydrophobia, meaning fear of drinking or touching water, which would naturally include holy water), outbursts of irrational violence (thrashing, biting), interspersed with moments of lucidity, hallucinations, delusions, hair standing on end. It can be quite similar in other mammals. All that would look like demonic possession in the era when the science rabies was either unknown or in a primitive state.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

No. No devil, no demons, no possession, either human or canine.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Magwart said:


> After reading _Rabid: A Cultural History_, I think there's a pretty compelling case that what centuries ago might have been deemed "possession" was actually rabies infection -- in animals and quite possibly in people too!
> 
> The final throes of rabies in people include: priapism, painful terror of water (hydrophobia, meaning fear of drinking or touching water, which would naturally include holy water), outbursts of irrational violence (thrashing, biting), interspersed with moments of lucidity, hallucinations, delusions, hair standing on end. It can be quite similar in other mammals. All that would look like demonic possession in the era when the science rabies was either unknown or in a primitive state.


It is a very interesting book and makes a good point. A propensity to mysticism and a lack of scientific knowledge likely lead to a lot of the religious beliefs around the world. Especially in the case of illnesses that affect behavior that the population would only be able to define in the limitations of their beliefs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think it is possible for humans. 

I know that in the Bible it talks about possession in people, that many scholars/denominations believe were cases of epilepsy. And that stuff about the demons going into the herd of pigs. I haven't really heard of any animal possession though since then. 

I always understood that you had to open a door to demonic possession. Maybe Jesus could cast devils out and allow them to go into pigs, but I don't know how animals could open a door on their own to the demons. 

A rather common belief of Christians is that we have free-will. This separates us from animals, who are basically driven by instincts, and really do not have the will to outwardly disobey God. So I do not know how they could outwardly open themselves up to demonic possession. 

I know Christians who explain Christ casting out demons as curing people from epilepsy, and I know other Christians who consider patterns of negative behaviors a form of possession -- swearing or saying bad things, being a demon of the tongue, and the demon of drink for those afflicted with alcoholism. We talk about releasing a critter from its demons, I think more in the idea that the animal suffers from some sort of inbalance which is causing it to be in pain, aggressive, etc. But sometimes when someone kills themselves, we say we didn't know what their demons were, perhaps just ordinary troubles weighing on them, and perhaps an outward force pressing the sanity enough to press the individual to suicide. 

I have never encountered anyone I truly felt was possessed, though, neither human or animal. I hope I never do. I think it is possible, for humans anyway.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Don't believe. Not in people or animals. So much if what was considered possession is mental illness, seizures, learning disabilities, traumatic brain injury. Just, in the old days people could not explain so they had to give a reason their brains could understand. 

Along the same vein as "Zeus must be angry, his lightening bolts are flying" when they did not understand high and low atmospheric pressure.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't believe animals nor people can be possessed by either evil or good spirits. However, it could be used as an explanation for behavior we don't understand. Any explanation seems to make people more comfortable, I guess.
It would explain the zoomies, though...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

gsdsar said:


> Don't believe. Not in people or animals. So much if what was considered possession is mental illness, seizures, learning disabilities, traumatic brain injury. Just, in the old days people could not explain so they had to give a reason their brains could understand.
> 
> Along the same vein as "Zeus must be angry, his lightening bolts are flying" when they did not understand high and low atmospheric pressure.


This pretty much sums up my opinion!!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Very interesting discussion. 

Could someone tell me what is Jinn, or who is Jinn? I've never heard of this before.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Humans possibly, one of my father's step great grandchildren does look like Damien when he is mad. Animals only in horror movies I believe they are innocent and God protects them.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

GSDGunner said:


> Very interesting discussion.
> 
> Could someone tell me what is Jinn, or who is Jinn? I've never heard of this before.



The Jinn are supernatural creatures in Islamic mythology. Human, Jinn and Angels make up the three creations of God. Jinn like humans have free will while Angels do not. They are said to be of scorching fire and smokeless, but can also be physical and interact with people and places.

ETA: That is just my limited knowledge on them.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

I personally feel that if you believe in god, then you believe in demons and ghosts as well. If they didn't exist, what exactly do we need god for? God is said to be meant to protect us from evil, and certainly robbers and murderers aren't exactly the evil that they mean here. Certainly, when there is good, there also has to be something bad. Certain things involving my family and friends have led me to believe in these entities and movies like the Exorcism of Emily Rose which come with full evidence of the events just add up to it, and this means I believe that we can be possessed too. But I also believe that certain people are just more vulnerable to it while others are hardly affected. I believe it because there are many things in the world that Science can never explain.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> The Jinn are supernatural creatures in Islamic mythology. Human, Jinn and Angels make up the three creations of God. Jinn like humans have free will while Angels do not. They are said to be of scorching fire and smokeless, but can also be physical and interact with people and places.
> 
> ETA: That is just my limited knowledge on them.


Doesn't sound so limited to me.  Thanks for the explanation. I love learning this stuff.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Alice13 said:


> I personally feel that if you believe in god, then you believe in demons and ghosts as well.


I think that perhaps you mean the Christian God? I believe in many different gods/goddesses, but do not believe in demons. Although I do believe in ghosts.

I only ask because you did not capitalize god, so it's throwing me off a little bit. When I talk about my gods I do not capitalize of course because I am speaking of more than one and not a specific one (ex: Goddess Brigid, God Dagda, etc).

Just trying to clarify.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Would you be happier rehoming them and just focusing on your faith, school and parents


Maybe...

I know it's hubris of me to feel like no one can care for them the way I do...I did find a trustworthy/good home for them and a couple of cats once...and I could've kept in contact with the person as well. But I let it slide and stopped trying after that. 

They are so etched in my life now that I would probably feel a void if they weren't around me all the time any more. Whether that void would be overcome with faith, school and parents I can't say. 

And I don't think I am strong enough to make that change for the sake of figuring it out...nor do I really want to because it is so scary.

Thanks for asking C: Just got a little sad answering it...


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

there is a road called salem road where missless lives close to it goes north to a place near salem cemetery where demonic dogs are said to exist


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

In the spirit of halloween

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_dog_(ghost)


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

pets4life said:


> there is a road called salem road where missless lives close to it goes north to a place near salem cemetery where demonic dogs are said to exist


Oooh lets go


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Growing up in a Cuban American household I've experienced many things as the idea of religion is made up of christian (with an emphasis on saints, and particular "protectors" that are prayed too and worshiped, which conflict with my personal beliefs of idolization) and afro-Caribbean religions resulting in beliefs in Santeria and forms of voodoo. I've seen many types of ceremonies and ritualized practices that I'd really wish I hadn't. I do believe in possession but maybe not in the literal way as most people describe. The influence of the human mind, IMO is the most important factor when considering human possession. However, I do not feel that dogs or other animals have the mental faculties to open themselves up to be possessed. They have no knowledge of good and evil so nothing they ever do can be judged to determine them as evil or "bad".


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

What I do know for sure is me and my house dogs and all are protected. No worries thanks too Jesus. Boom


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

GSDolch said:


> I think that perhaps you mean the Christian God? I believe in many different gods/goddesses, but do not believe in demons. Although I do believe in ghosts.
> 
> I only ask because you did not capitalize god, so it's throwing me off a little bit. When I talk about my gods I do not capitalize of course because I am speaking of more than one and not a specific one (ex: Goddess Brigid, God Dagda, etc).
> 
> Just trying to clarify.


I am not a Christian and my religion (Hinduism) involves many gods and goddesses too. I didn't mean to offend you or anyone else, I just wasn't aware that the word should be capitalised. About the believing in ghosts and all, I just expressed my view. I was raised believing that there is always a negative force that goes against God. In legends related to Hinduism, our Gods and Goddesses have fought against them, which is why we have many Gods in the first place. They were believed to have been various forms taken by God to defeat evil and they may have been mere legends but many bad things that happened to people I know has no scientific explanation and they only managed to fight it through religion.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Alice13 said:


> I am not a Christian and my religion (Hinduism) involves many gods and goddesses too. I didn't mean to offend you or anyone else, I just wasn't aware that the word should be capitalised. About the believing in ghosts and all, I just expressed my view. I was raised believing that there is always a negative force that goes against God. In legends related to Hinduism, our Gods and Goddesses have fought against them, which is why we have many Gods in the first place. They were believed to have been various forms taken by God to defeat evil and they may have been mere legends but many bad things that happened to people I know has no scientific explanation and they only managed to fight it through religion.


Oh no no, I'm not offended! I just wanted to be sure of what I was reading instead of trying to figure it out on my own.  It can get...confusing sometimes. I will write god many times when I'm not making a reference to any specific one but then have to explain it, but then I'll get confused when someone is speaking about a specific one but doesn't cap it. So, I just ask now, lol (never know otherwise!)


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I think your background/religious beliefs/culture can influence how "possession" is perceived. I also believe that certain individuals are more susceptible to these sort of experiences based on their upbringing and/or life experiences. I personally came from 2 EXTREMELY religious families (Roman Catholic on my moms side, and southern Baptist on my dads). I do feel at times I am more comfortable with the "spiritual" aspect more than the religious. I myself have never met nor ever had feelings of being "possessed" myself, though I would not totally discredit someone else who says they have been or have seen it. This world is a fascinating and mysterious place, and heck, who knows what wonders or nightmares it holds. IMO I would also agree with the post about mental illness. Mental illness is still very much misunderstood today, imagine the confusion way back then!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry had to post this my favorite I guess "possessed" animal AHHHHHH lol


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Sorry had to post this my favorite I guess "possessed" animal AHHHHHH lol


Looks like a very scared and threatened cat. Simple.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Interesting subject at Halloween. I'm with the person who said they don't believe in any of it. Possession, demons, devils, etc...


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh man i am about to watch Halloween 
Alone...


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Oh man i am about to watch Halloween
> Alone...


PFFT....thats nothing! At least with a knife wielding maniac I stand a chance at defending myself!  Try Paranormal Activity, I landed in the ER from that movie (seriously ) LOL goes to show how certain cultures and upbringings can affect your beliefs. I truly believed that movie was real. I mean I knew that particular sequence of events with those exact people were scripted but I convinced myself that that scenario had happened somewhere somehow and I believed there was a high probability that that could happen to me and it freaked me out! Influence of the human mind! Someone not taught my particular "religion" would probably think that me being afraid of something like that was total non-sense! And my rational mind would agree....


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

GSDluver4lyfe said:


> PFFT....thats nothing! At least with a knife wielding maniac I stand a chance at defending myself!  Try Paranormal Activity, I landed in the ER from that movie (seriously ) LOL goes to show how certain cultures and upbringings can affect your beliefs. I truly believed that movie was real. I mean I knew that particular sequence of events with those exact people were scripted but I convinced myself that that scenario had happened somewhere somehow and I believed there was a high probability that that could happen to me and it freaked me out! Influence of the human mind! Someone not taught my particular "religion" would probably think that me being afraid of something like that was total non-sense! And my rational mind would agree....




I admit,
The most terrifying thing ever for me was to be home alone, in the middle of the backroads, the ring on the TV, a big house and a well outside my window.

I thought the paranormal movies were, interesting.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I admit,
> The most terrifying thing ever for me was to be home alone, in the middle of the backroads, the ring on the TV, a big house and a well outside my window.
> 
> I thought the paranormal movies were, interesting.



No...just...no....

I may not believe, but that doesn't mean that the movies don't scare me. I couldn't sleep for a week after watching the original Exorcist....no...just, freaking no.

Pumpkin head still sticks with me to this day to. *shudders* I was young, like 8 or 9 when I was left with my older cousin and his friend while everyone went out.....they were 16-17....they let me watch it. 

I cried for a week.

I think they may have cried for a week. *snickers*

ETA: Looked it up.....I was 7


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I just googled pumpkin head...gotta say looks nothing like a pumpkin head, what was it?


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I believe in God. What I don't believe in is demons, ghosts, or possession. I did love that gorgeous black german shepherd in the 2006 remake of The Omen though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Reading the exorcist on audio gave me the willies. MARINNNN!!!!!!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The devil is in the details... The details are that my dogs eyes glow in the dark, she floats above my house sometimes, and eats children who are lost. But shes still an angel in my eyes.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Looks like a very scared and threatened cat. Simple.


GAH! This just reminded me of the story of the night my mom went into labor with my brother. My parents were up watching this movie when her contractions started. She called up our family friend to come watch us girls while they went to the hospital but they had time before they had to go. 3 grown adults, one in labor, sitting in a dark living room watching this movie when in walked our cat Greylord. (My favorite cat ever, I miss him so much still) Said friend jumped out of her chair and told my parents " no! You are NOT leaving me here with this cat!" Of course they did, and Greylord was sweet. But also heard said friend slept with the lights on lol


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I just googled pumpkin head...gotta say looks nothing like a pumpkin head, what was it?



he's actually a dead corpse that the father digs up for the witch to turn into a monster for revenge against his young sons death.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

GSDolch said:


> he's actually a dead corpse that the father digs up for the witch to turn into a monster for revenge against his young sons death.


Straight curiosity i watched it last night 
Creepy.
Older movies are creepy. The actors are creepy.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Straight curiosity i watched it last night
> Creepy.
> Older movies are creepy. The actors are creepy.



*shudders*

I still wont watch it and I'm in my 30s, no way, nope, nein. It still creeps me out and scares me.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Looks like a very scared and threatened cat. Simple.


That's Church from Pet Cemetary!!! I was a weird kid, I wanted a cat like Church so I wouldn't get picked on when I was little by my bigger cousins lol...


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't usually involve myself with topics online that can become heated, but I feel compelled to answer (no pun intended). No I do not believe in possessions in the slightest. I believe in metal illness, drugs and the Baader-Meinhof phenomenon.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> That's Church from Pet Cemetary!!! I was a weird kid, I wanted a cat like Church so I wouldn't get picked on when I was little by my bigger cousins lol...


Off topic but this reminded me of one of my favorite childhood memories. I always had the bedroom in the basement and I once told my parents that I needed a kitten for my room to keep me safe. Being parents, they tried reasoning with me as to why I should NOT have a kitten. I remember my mom asking me "Well, how would you keep a kitten in the room?". I replied by showing her a basket and saying it could stay on my shelf. Of course she replied that the kitten would not stay there. This was always a fond, cute, fuzzy memory between us. I grew up, got cats, and learned. Now as an adult I tell her "see mom, I was right... cats DO stay in baskets on shelves!" Had to post this for my mom's birthday. And the evidence does not lie. My cat will sleep in baskets on shelves or off 23/7. The other hour is spent eating and going to the bathroom.


----------

